
InstaJobs – Temporary Jobs Search Made Easy - codelion
https://instajobs.io
======
DrScump
When you have obvious scam positions like "Freelance Marketing Executive ..
$$TURN YOUR SPARE TIME INTO CASH NOW$$ Earn a second income at your own free
time..." as _Featured Jobs_ , it's hard to take such a site seriously. Does
the site do any filtering at all?

